# Autoglym Shampoo



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought some of this today,the first time in about 3 years:lol:Anyway has AG changed the formula?The liter I got today smells different to the one I had in the past,its like pear drops which I think smells lovely:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it any good if they hvae> I didn't like the low foaming formula before. I know suds aren't important but I still like them!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes formula changed sometime last year I believe, Damon asked when he went to the AG day late last year.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Is it any good if they hvae> I didn't like the low foaming formula before. I know suds aren't important but I still like them!


I have not used it yetI am hoping my Nilfisk E130 turns up soon so I can give it a go then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Noticed this when I went to halfords this week. Some of the bottles where labeled saying it was a new formula.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> I have not used it yetI am hoping my Nilfisk E130 turns up soon so I can give it a go then.


You keep banging on about you E130 dont your Ross  Only joking mate, will be good to hear what you reckon to AG's shampoo havent tried the new formula yet


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> You keep banging on about you E130 dont your Ross  Only joking mate, will be good to hear what you reckon to AG's shampoo havent tried the new formula yet


What an E130?:lol:Its been sent today so I should have it soon:thumb:I am looking forward to tryig the new AG shampoo obliviouslyIts quite concentrated 20ml per 10 liters of water which is quite good IMO.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used some today and I thought it was quite good.I used 20 ml per 10 liters of water as it said on the instructions,filled it with water and gave it a blast with the PW.I found it to clean really well,nicely lubricated,rinses well and it smells nice.The new formula is better than the old one and I thinK this is a good shampoo for the price I got the special offer one which is 1000ml for the price of 500ml.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I used it again for the first time in a long time the other day, I was happy with the results, and as Ross says, nice lubricated. I had to use more than 20ml though, as very hard water here..


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

qstix said:


> I used it again for the first time in a long time the other day, I was happy with the results, and as Ross says, nice lubricated. I had to use more than 20ml though, as very hard water here..


That might explain why I wasn't 100% happy with the last time I used the shampoo. Have hard water too. How much did you end up using?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Im in a hard water area and I just double up the dose, I put 2 cap fulls into 5 litres of water (instead of 10 litres as per the instructions) and it works fine, nice lubrication etc as mentioned above


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As above..


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

As above too, also in hard water area.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

after reading this thread ive just been and bought some after work and washed the car with it, its nice stuff 

definitely improved from what i remember of the old formula


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a good shampoo and it smells much better now.


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

It is a lovely shampoo for the price, and smells spot on. But as said not as foamy as expected but cleans great.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

the foam might not be super rich like some, however the wash solution feels lubricated fine so its fine by me


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Using it too concentrated will strip wax right? How do you know if you are using too much but are in a hard water area?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you still need to polish the windscreen to remove the gloss enhancers?


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> Do you still need to polish the windscreen to remove the gloss enhancers?


No, just dry.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it. Low suds and nice and slippery, and it smells lovely:thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Do you still need to polish the windscreen to remove the gloss enhancers?


How do you mean? I never noticedany issues like this before.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

VZSS250 said:


> How do you mean? I never noticedany issues like this before.


The original formula contained glossing agents but the instructions recommended removing these with glass polish to reduce smearing on the windscreen

Edit. Just found this from the Autoglym site

"Always clean the windscreen after shampooing your car to neutralise shampoo paint glossing agent"
http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=FE&Range=1 (Handy Tips - Glass Polish)


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Adnoh said:


> Using it too concentrated will strip wax right? How do you know if you are using too much but are in a hard water area?


any ideas?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> Do you still need to polish the windscreen to remove the gloss enhancers?


i never had any problems afterwards when i used it, dont know if it makes a difference but i have CarLack 68 glass sealant on my screen


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Adnoh said:


> any ideas?


Try doubling your dosage which should help with the hard water:thumb:I don't think it will strip wax either.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just ordered 5 x 1 ltr bottles from here
Auto Glym Body Work Shampoo conditioner, 1 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

its a misprint and wrong product, going to see if they honour it

£1.25 delivered :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Dean123 said:


> I just ordered 5 x 1 ltr bottles from here
> Auto Glym Body Work Shampoo conditioner, 1 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> its a misprint and wrong product, going to see if they honour it
> ...


?say's 5.99 for me


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Dean123 said:


> I just ordered 5 x 1 ltr bottles from here
> Auto Glym Body Work Shampoo conditioner, 1 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> its a misprint and wrong product, going to see if they honour it
> ...


havent read what you said, just been starring at your avatar instead :argie:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

they have emailed me, saying its out of stock, i guess they have changed the price
going to email them back


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Dean123 said:


> they have emailed me, saying its out of stock, i guess they have changed the price
> going to email them back


sweet avatar :argie:

bouncy, bouncy, bouncy.....


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Adnoh said:


> sweet avatar :argie:
> 
> bouncy, bouncy, bouncy.....


hey cheaky, thats the missus


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dean123 said:


> hey cheaky, thats the missus


Can I come around and show you some car washing tips?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Dean123 said:


> hey cheaky, thats the missus


1) she did that jiggle for you?

2) she let you tape it?

3) she let you turn it into a moving picture file?

4) she let you put it online?

im not convinced you know her!


----------

